# Photography Composition Basics



## iam2nd (Nov 21, 2013)

I know many artists and photographers have what I believe to be a more "enhanced" understanding of what is pleasing to the eye. But some of us "engineering" types, though we _know_ beauty when we see it, we can't explain _why_ it is appealing and may need a little extra help.

I ran across this video from AcademyPhotography and wanted to share. It helped me understand the "why" of beauty as it relates to the brain and gives some examples of how to incorporate that into photography to achieve the desired reaction. Not an in-depth video by any means, but I think it shares good explanations not often covered that would benefit photographers looking to improve their craft.

photography composition basics - truth about the rule of thirds, symmetry, repetition and rhythm


----------



## iam2nd (Nov 21, 2013)

As a side note, I haven't seen a General->General Discussion category on this site suitable for such topics. So I had to stick it in Gear Talk


----------



## K13X5C (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, I hadn't come across this one yet on youtube. 
Sometimes when I get stuck for inspiration going back to the basics 
helps me think differently about my approach and can lead to new ideas.
I may have to come back to this sometime.


----------

